# What do you do in between shows?



## Anonymous067 (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you do in between shows? Not in between runs of a show, but separate shows. What keeps you busy, not working on a show, and waiting for the next one to get fired up?


----------



## cprted (Feb 14, 2010)

Blah067 said:


> What do you do in between shows? Not in between runs of a show, but separate shows. What keeps you busy, not working on a show, and waiting for the next one to get fired up?


Show reports, actor notes, sleep, cooking ... yup, it's an glamorous life.


----------



## erosing (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/16992-recuperating-strategies.html

That thread covers what some of us do to a point, for those who may have missed it.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait for the next show, eat, sleep, breathe. You know, the usual stuff.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Feb 19, 2010)

gcpsoundlight said:


> Wait for the next show, eat, sleep, breathe. You know, the usual stuff.



That pretty much sums it up. Can't say it any better.

I only have one show a day now, so I don't have to worry about finding a good place to nap!

Well, I gotta go. I'm running a (slow) show and my next cue is coming up...


----------



## Syphilis (Feb 22, 2010)

My school puts on thirteen full-scale productions a year, which, as Student Technical Director, I am all directly involved in. There is no time between shows. In fact, there is often no time when there aren't two shows running simultaneously. Sleep? Red Bull is the poor man's sleep.


----------



## erosing (Feb 23, 2010)

Syphilis said:


> Sleep? Red Bull is the poor man's sleep.



It could be argued that Red Bull is the rich man's sleep.

Assuming a can of RB is ~$2.25-$2.50, that you have 1 every 2 days(on avg 182.5 cans per year) you are spending, $410.65-$456.25 per year on Red Bull alone. 

If you have one every day (on avg 365 cans per year) you are spending from $821.25-$912.50 per year on Red Bull

If you have 2 cans per day (on avg 730 cans per year) you are spending $1642.50-$1825.00 per year on Red Bull.

Now, lets assume you know you are a Red Bull addict and buy in bulk, at $37.00 for a 24 pack you are spending:
1 can every 2 days: 8 Cases per year is $296.00;
1 can per day: 16 cases per year $592.00;
2 cans per day: 31 cases per year $1147.00.

That is a lot of money, though significantly less if bought in bulk. 

Assuming you drink 1 can a day and you don't buy in bulk, that $821.25-$912.50 could buy (we will assume the average of the 2 numbers supplied for this series of equations, that number being $866.875): 

If you have an additional $60.00 to spend that money could by my entire current list of tools I am comparing for purchase (totaling at $869.0568 before tax).
This list includes all of following:
Ideal: 5" long safe-T-Grip fuse puller, 1/4-3/4" cable stripper.
Knipex: Mini-Bolt Cutter, Wire rope cutter, cable shears, Diag cutter, insulated NE Linesman Pliers, Insulated HL combo pliers, HL NE Linesmans pliers.
Wiha: insulated 6 piece screw driver set, 10 piece insulated screwdriver, 6 piece cushion grip screwdriver, insulated pro turn 6 piece set.
Wera: Kraftform Plus 9326 Chisel driver with pound-thru blade screwdriver set 6 piece, kraftform comfort grip ergonomic insulated screwdrivers 6 piece.

You could also buy the majority of the books on my "to buy" list of books (30 total at the moment), total cost $1163.75. If you take off the three most expensive books at $100.70, $100.00, and $93.26, you could easily add 27 great theatre books to your collection.

Personally, I'd rather have the books and tools and brew my own coffee and tea.


----------



## shiben (Feb 23, 2010)

Arez said:


> It could be argued that Red Bull is the rich man's sleep.
> 
> Assuming a can of RB is ~$2.25-$2.50, that you have 1 every 2 days(on avg 182.5 cans per year) you are spending, $410.65-$456.25 per year on Red Bull alone.
> 
> ...



Screw red bull. Its decent for the occasional all nighter. Free coffee from the AV dept. kitchen down the hall is what its all about. Or mountain dew from the same place (sometimes they leave chips and guac out. guess how long that stays there). Between shows I fix stuff. Between the first show of the season and the past one, I replaced every single plug on our cable inventory. Next step is 150 whips hanging out of the ceiling, all getting new plugs. After that, its 200 odd lights getting new ones (not a single one curretnly has a strain relief, and a lot of the plugs are nearly falling off). Our previous ME didnt really do maintinence, so I am playing catch-up. I work 30 hours a week on this sort of deal between shows. Oh, and I also go to school. Sometimes I sleep.


----------



## zmb (Mar 27, 2010)

Syphilis said:


> My school puts on thirteen full-scale productions a year, which, as Student Technical Director, I am all directly involved in. There is no time between shows. In fact, there is often no time when there aren't two shows running simultaneously. Sleep? Red Bull is the poor man's sleep.


 
*Thirteen *shows a year! Wow, you have an incredible program.


----------



## aminorking (Mar 28, 2010)

Catch up on sleep and try not to fail my degree. Contemplate the good and bad bit of the previous show and try to learn from them.
(n.b. Am studying CompSci and Electronics, not Technical Theatre)


----------

